# Paprika's First Time Outside!



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

I brought Paprika outside for the first time yesterday to see how she'd do.. I think that for the most part she enjoyed it.. at first she just sat there looking scared and confused.. then after a couple of seconds she got super curious and started to explore.. she splatted, anointed with some wood chips, and tried to dig a small hole in some moss.. I think she had fun! here are some pictures from the experience


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

...and a couple more ;P


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awww so cute! I love the pic of her splatted on the ground! And the one of her climbing your leg! It's adorable that she runs to you for comfort


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

haha, yeah, that was pretty adorable.. she LOVES to splat.. she does it at least once a day.. she's did it while I was giving her a bath the other night and she got water up her nose and sneezed, haha.. almost everytime I put her back in her cage after she has been out of it for awhile she will splat on her way back into her igloo..almost like she thinks the door to her pigloo is to low and she has to slide into her pigloo on her belly to get in or something


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Paprika is too cute for her own good. I love the pictures! And the splat?! Precious!


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

..yeah if I was better at photoshop I'd put a little superman cape on her.. cause she looks like she's doing a flying superman pose with that intense splat :lol:


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

The splat is hilarious...so cute


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

haha, I know, I'm so glad I was able to finally catch her in the act! ;P


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pics!  Love them all,my fav is the 1st one,thanks for sharing.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

firephoenixla said:


> ..yeah if I was better at photoshop I'd put a little superman cape on her.. cause she looks like she's doing a flying superman pose with that intense splat :lol:


Your wish is my command! :lol:


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

OMG, too cute


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> Your wish is my command! :lol:


I _knew _PJ would do this for you!!!

Great pics!! She's always such a cutie!


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

PJM said:


> firephoenixla said:
> 
> 
> > ..yeah if I was better at photoshop I'd put a little superman cape on her.. cause she looks like she's doing a flying superman pose with that intense splat :lol:
> ...


haha, omg PJM... that is too funny! ...it's a bird, it's a plane.. it's super Paprika! with super splatting powers! :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Her Cape's not long enough to cover her bum.

And the sky is a weird shade of green.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great pictures, Paprika looks like she really enjoyed her time outside with her feet in the grass


----------

